# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Chia ổ cứng cắm ngoài

## iposter

mình mới mua ổ cứng cắm ngoài adata ch94-320gb muốn chia làm 4 ổ, ai biết chỉ giùm mình với!

----------


## kimdung01

(*) việc phân chia ổ cứng di động hoàn toàn có thể thực hiện tương tự như việc phân chia ổ cứng nằm trong ^_^, các phương pháp có thể sử dụng được như dùng phần mềm chuyện dụng pqmagic...hoặc cũng có thể thao tác trực tiếp ngay trong windows (trừ phân vùng chứa hệ thống). dưới đây là cách phân chia ổ cứng cơ bản được thực hiện trên nền windows 7"
đầu tiên, người sử dụng vào _start > run > gõ diskmgmt.msc > enter_ hoặc chọn ok và các ổ đĩa đã được chia sẵn sẽ hiện ra. để tạo thêm, cần xác định ổ đĩa nào sẽ được dùng để chia dung lượng cho ổ mới. nhấn chuột phải vào ổ sẽ chia ra, chọn _shrink volume_…

sau khi hệ thống kiểm tra dung lượng đã sử dụng và còn trống, nhập dung lượng mong muốn cho ổ đĩa sẽ tạo ở ô _enter the amount of space to shink in mb_. bấm nút _shink_, chọn tên cho ổ mới và nhấn ok.

​*lưu ý:*

- thao tác chia ổ như trên không làm mất dữ liệu chứa trong ổ đĩa gốc.

- khi nhập dung lượng cho ổ sẽ tạo, nên định sẵn theo gb rồi tinh sang mb (bằng cách nhân với 1024 mb) để nhập chính xác.
chúc bạn thành công ^_^

----------


## dinhduongchobe

em sài win xp thì xử lý ra sao hả bác. mình không thấy cái này  _shrink volume_…

----------


## hungsanphuongdong

- bấm chuột phải vào biểu tượng my computer rồi chọn manage để mở cửa sổ computer management.


- tại đây, bạn bấm chuột vào mục storage > disk management. sau đó bấm chuột phải vào phân vùng đĩa cần phân chia rồi chọn shrink volume...


- một cửa sổ hiện ra, tại đây bạn hãy thiết lập mức dung lượng bạn cần gán cho phân vùng đĩa sắp tạo trong mục enter the amount of space to shrink in mb (tính bằng đơn vị mb). sau đó nhấn nút shrink để xác nhận.

- quay lại cửa sổ disk management, tại đây, bạn bấm chuột phải vào một phân vùng mới xuất hiện (có dòng chữ unllocated xuất hiện bên dưới thông tin dung lượng) sau đó chọn new simple volume, một cửa sổ có tên là format partition hiện ra, tại đây bạn sẽ tiến hành định dạng lại phân vùng đĩa cứng mới bằng cách khai báo các thông tin sau:


+ file system: chọn định dạng ntfs hoặc fat32.


+ allocation unit file: nên chọn default để sử dụng các thông số mặc định.


+ volume label: đặt tên gọi cho phân vùng đĩa sắp định dạng.


+ perform a quick format: định dạng nhanh đĩa cứng, nếu bạn bỏ chọn mục này thì quá trình định dạng đĩa cứng sẽ diễn ra khá lâu.


- lưu ý, sau khi quá trình định dạng phân vùng đĩa hoàn tất, bạn sẽ thấy dòng chữ healthy xuất hiện bên dưới phần thông tin dung lượng, điều này có nghĩa là quá trình định dạng đã thành công và bạn đã có thể sử dụng phân vùng đĩa cứng này để lưu trữ dữ liệu.

----------


## penhi102

em đã tìm mà ko có shrink volume... nên mới ko hiểu được [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](

----------


## vmb_thaibui

bạn tham khảo thêm ở đây nhé
nhưng phần mềm tốt nhất vẫn là pqmagic [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
chúc bạn thành công

----------


## iseovip1

> bạn tham khảo thêm ở đây nhé
> nhưng phần mềm tốt nhất vẫn là pqmagic [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
> chúc bạn thành công


ai bảo với ông phần mềm tốt nhất là pqmagic, nó chỉ lâu đời nhất thôi, tôi đố ông format bằng pqmagic định dạng ổ ntfs mà ông cài được win7 đó,
win7 nó có đòi định dạng lại ngay à
chưa từng nghe qua pqmagic tốt nhất và chắc chỉ có ông cho nó là tốt nhất :a:

----------


## thanhtrang

mọi việc điều có thể thực hiện tốt trên pqmagic bao gồm cả việc phân chia ntfs cho win 7 pqmagic có nhiều phiên bạn, có thể bạn đang nghĩ đến pqmagic chỉ chạy trên dos (bạn nói là lâu đởi). các phiên bản thế hệ sau có thể làm việc trực tiếp trên nền windows. chính vì bề dày phát triển của ứng dụng từ rất lâu cho đến nay nên cấu trúc làm việc sẽ hơn hẳn với những phần mềm sơ khai mới được viết sau này. đó cũng chính là lý do mà tôi cho rằng pqmagic là phần mềm phù hợp nhất & tốt nhất.

----------


## innguyengia

> mình mới mua ổ cứng cắm ngoài adata ch94-320gb muốn chia làm 4 ổ, ai biết chỉ giùm mình với!


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
để chia ổ cứng bạn có thể sử dụng bộ công cụ trong đĩa hiren’s boot. một trong số những công cụ đó là acronis disk director suite. đây là công cụ rất mạnh cho việc phân vùng ổ đĩa, nếu bạn đã sử dụng qua chương trình này rồi thì có lẽ bạn sẽ không bao giờ dùng pqmagic nữa [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img].
bạn khởi động lại máy boot vào đĩa boot rồi chọn lần lượt như sau: 1 >> 2
hướng dẫn cụ thể chương trình bạn có thể xem tại đây: hướng dẫn
chúc bạn thành công.

----------

